# Watch out in Portola Valley/Woodside/Menlo Park...



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

... for a very large, late-model, white Dodge 4x4 pick-up truck.

I was coming back from my ride this past Sunday on Portola Road heading towards Alpine when this s*#@-for-brains in a white Dodge 4x4 pulls up near me and then stomps on the gas, spewing out a cloud of black diesel smoke in my face. He then proceeded up the road where two other riders were in front of me and did the same thing. Driver was carrying 2 dirt bikes in the bed of the pick-up (not MTBs, but motorcycles).

Then yesterday evening, on my commute on the way home from the PA train station along Sand Hill Road (just past the Stanford shopping center), the same truck comes alongside me and does it again. I am nearly certain it was the same truck because it is very distinct looking (huge tires and jacked up high). Couldn't get the full plate numbers but I remember that they started with 7 and ended with 22.

I've been riding this area without incident for over 3 years now and I was a bit shocked and dismayed to have two incidents with the same person within the last week.  

Be safe out there!


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

If anyone can get his full plate number, we can report him as being a gross polluter for the clouds of smoke!


----------



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

Same truck did the same thing to me also when I was riding with a group on Portola heading towards alpine last sunday. He left off the gas so he would be going about the speed as us and then all of a sudden stomps on the gas letting out a big cloud of diesel exhaust. What a freaking prick. We were riding two abreast on the bike lane, so think this guy is just a cyclist hater.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Actually, with the info you have the police could probably nail him. Both of you should file a report.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

Boys with diesel trucks just love to do this. It has happened to me many times. Today at the Napa century this boy and his girlfriend did the same thing. We were all OFF the road at a rest area when his trash girlfriend flipped us off and he stood on the gas. I yelled something very bad at them. Why are people such aholes?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

If a non-commercial diesel passenger truck is spewing black clouds of smoke you can rest assured the engine/exhaust systems have been modified, and the vehicle is not in compliance with the California Air Resources Board’s guidelines. Modern-day diesel vehicles registered in the State of California simply do not spew big black clouds anymore, thanks to modern-day emissions regulations. Regardless, the guy is a prick.


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

You can at least hit them with a call to 1-800-exhaust
http://www.baaqmd.gov/exhaust/exhaust.htm


----------



## SpamnRice (Nov 17, 2007)

I had this happen to me recently as well. Different truck. It was in Auburn. I heard the turbo spooling up up behind me... oh ****....BBRRRRAAAAA!!! I nearly died laughing. It was like being at the Baja1000 or something: loud, dirty and a big gust. I gave the driver a f'yeah, thumbs up & a big grin. I don't think that he was expecting that. Guess I'm a gearhead at heart. I'm weird.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Please call the police and file a report.

The 7 and 22 portion of the plate, along with vehicle description should be enough. He is going to cause a cyclist to go down with this cute stunt.

I'm ashamed to ride dirtbikes...


----------



## mike6108 (Jun 12, 2004)

OK - some follow-up.

I called the San Mateo County Sheriff last night to report the two incidents.

The dispatcher I first spoke with didn't really give me the feeling that anything could be done. Not enough plate info, better to report when incident occurs, etc. Finally she asked if I wanted a deputy to follow-up with me, to which I replied yes.

About 10 minutes later I get a call from a deputy sheriff and she comes across as more willing to listen to my story. She commented that this is just another example of the on-going feud between motorists and cyclists in the area, and that she would keep her eyes open for said truck. She said if it happens again, to please report it immediately, get the full plates if possible, and she would pay a visit to the home of the owner's vehicle. Most times, this visit will deter the individual from future behavior, but she added that if it were to persist after a visit, then she would be more than happy to make it a "project case." She also felt that most likely it is a local resident (which I would agree with).

I was glad that she listened to me, but I guess I felt that if they really wanted to, they could pinpoint the registered owner of the vehicle with the information I had given to them given the database and search technologies available today.

So if anyone else sees this [email protected] pull the same stunt, please report it!


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

I've had similar experiences in that area in the few rides I have done there. The most recent was when biking to Santa Cruz last month while I was climbing Old La Honda Rd about 5:15 pm on Friday. A guy in a pickup comes around a corner sees me and stomps on the gas driving at me with his horn blaring. I rode off to the edge of the road to avoid being run over. It was an old light colored pickup with faded paint and dual rear wheels. I'm guessing he is a commuter and takes this route each day.


----------



## Pierre (Jan 29, 2004)

Did that truck have an american flag painted on the side ? I heard of a white truck that caused an accident on the road to Mt Hamilton, recently, I think there was mention of an american flag painted, in the story.

Strange, I never had any problem around Portola / Woodside, I tend to think this area is quite bike friendly. On sunday I went on 84 up to Skyline, I was obviously slow and there are some tight corners, but didn't have issues. Came back from the beach on Tunitas Creek, this one is wonderful.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow, the pickup driver sounds like a classic case of little dick syndrome.

Hope someone gets a plate. 
.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

I live in SF, but went for a ride with my friend through Woodside/Portola Valley this past weekend. Two giant 4X4 trucks like the ones you mentioned came up behind me laying on their horns and getting within a foot of me. Sure enough, the guy let up off the gas then floored it causing a ton of black exhaust to hit me. I gave them the "universal hand signal" and this did not seem to amuse them. Fortunately, they just kept on going. I would really love to see these guys stopped.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I was out riding my local roads last week, and seeing how tough it is to remember plates. Well, it's tough. Cars were going about 45mph, so it is not typical, but what I realized is that if you don't have the upfront intention of remembering the plate, it isn't going to happen. At ~45mph, in the same direction, I realized I had <1sec to decide if I was going to memorize the plate. After that, the plate becomes too small to read and then it's gone.

Moral of the story; practice and decide immediately if you're going to memorize the plate. Big truck gets near, memorize immediately. Focus on that, and I think we'll get these suckas!

Or, ride MTB!


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

I was stopped at the store at Sky Londa for water and I saw an advert on the notice board there for a truck fitting this description.. with an address  There are a lot of big white pickups around, of course, but it would be a wonderful karma payback if this was the one.. take a look next time you're riding past...


----------



## jnewlin (Jun 19, 2009)

*hit & run!*

I've seen a truck that matches this description twice now, both times on old la honda. Today he hit another cyclist, he's fine, just a little blood on his arm where he got clipped.

He did get the license number and was going to call it in when he got to a phone.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

Good! I hope this prick gets his ass nailed to the wall! Maybe his mommy and daddy will ground him for the rest of the summer!


----------



## MarkFein (Sep 13, 2008)

Guys, there must be dozens and dozens of you down there and only one of him. Do not tolerate being jeopardized/victimized by this turd. I hope you'll stay networked here, piece together the plate # and then individually file formal charges as soon as possible.


----------



## light_monkey (Apr 27, 2005)

*paramedic logo*

Did the Dodge truck (white) have a paramedic logo on the rear window of the driver side? 

I was riding in Foothill Expwy with my colleague yesterday. We were getting off to go to Bicycle Outfitter in Los Altos to replenish our water bottles. Apparently, the truck slowed down next to my colleague, then hit the gas pedal. Luckily, he wasn't hurt or anything, but this kind of startling stunt could have caused a novice rider to lose control. 

Since I was a little ahead I didn't witness this, but what a jerk.


----------



## Tad Pungent (Jun 25, 2009)

Gentlemen: When are you going to start getting license #'s and making formal complainst?


----------



## light_monkey (Apr 27, 2005)

I did get a chance to take down the license plate number and gave to my colleague. I'll leave it up to him to make a formal complaint.


----------



## Tad Pungent (Jun 25, 2009)

Great start. This BS has got to be stopped before someone (again?) get's smashed up by these dangerous morons. I'm up in Oakland and haven't experienced this sort of thing, but if it became frequent and repeated by the same jerks I'd get it in front of the police with it. The squeaky wheel gets the oil, right? I hope your pal will consider making that report and posting the license #'s here for the all the other riders in the area to be aware of.


----------

